

Introducing dispatch.vim, the asynchronous build and test dispatcher - adamstac
http://thechangelog.com/introducing-dispatch-vim-the-asynchronous-build-and-test-dispatcher/

======
gfxmonk
This looks great (and sorely needed). Unfortunately, console vim lacks the
ability to recognise a bunch of useful keybindings (custom ones that I've
grown quite fond of, it mostly has trouble with ctrl e.g ctrl+space,
ctrl+tab).

Also, the colour scheme support (colours, bold, etc) in console vim is awful.

So yeah, I'd love to see something like this that supported vim-gtk. I already
have a tiling window manager, I'm cool with using windows^.

[^] graphical ones, not Microsoft ones (which are supported, incidentally).

------
swah
tpope!

